# Fable dragon cliff



## tyler (Aug 7, 2006)

*the dragon cliff is real*


----------



## tyler (Aug 7, 2006)

tyler said:
			
		

> *the dragon cliff is real*


 
i got to the dragon cliff area it was called Filler_DragonCliff_01 and i dont have a modded x-box i got there from another thread from a diff siteee


----------



## McMurphy (Aug 7, 2006)

I am not familiar with the game, Fable.

Care to explain how you got to the Dragon Cliff?  It sounds as if it is "the secret" of the game, yes?


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 8, 2006)

*Is this the name of a new RPG game...?* 

*Please tell...*


----------



## Marya (Aug 8, 2006)

It's an RPG made by Peter Molyneux.  It came out in 2004.  I've not played it but heard a little about it (but not about the Dragon Cliff).

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/games/f/fable/default.htm

I've also seen it for PC as well.


----------



## tyler (Aug 9, 2006)

McMurphy said:
			
		

> I am not familiar with the game, Fable.
> 
> Care to explain how you got to the Dragon Cliff? It sounds as if it is "the secret" of the game, yes?


i used the shovel glitch from hook coast cullis gate to get to Filler_HookCoast_01 and from there i crouch walked to the edge of the level put mi back against it and dug throught to "dragon cliff" (the dragon cliff i came across was not like the 1s where u see the guy on an island he was in the middle of kno where and was off the map but this proves it was gunna be in the game)  

did ne 1 else kno abot the gallow tree its out side the guild at lookout point it has red writing on it lanterns hangin from it and its on top of some rocks but the rocks have the life drain spell on them and i think its another wat to get into dragon cliff or some other secret area

dosnt the pics of the dragon cliff look like archons folly?
to ne 1


----------



## McMurphy (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey Tyler.  I was not able to pm you at this time due to pm constraints of new members.  If you have any questions as to why I merged your last three posts into a single one, feel free to email me at the following email address:

mspacmanlovers@hotmail.com



Back to the topic at hand....what is the purpose or significance of the rumored existence of the Dragon Cliffs?


----------



## tyler (Aug 10, 2006)

u fight a dragon there i think the dragons name is fresco


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 10, 2006)

Can we try and have English please, not txt spk, thanks tyler.


----------



## tyler (Aug 12, 2006)

sorry im  new to threads

what is your favorite weapon and armor in fable

the dragon fresco is more likley jack of blades in his secon form that might explain why the dragon cliff looks like archons folly


----------



## McMurphy (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello, Tyler.

I just wanted to let you know that I merged your posts again. Please keep in mind that you should be avoiding triple posting without other members having a chance to add to the conversation. 

I know, at times, a person wishes to add an additional thought that they may have overlooked when originally posting. I recommend taking advantage of the "edit" feature that is available to posters a short time after they have published a post.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

